# Nippy Ferret Kit



## hollie91 (Jun 21, 2015)

i read about scruffing a ferret kit if they're biting. But I'm just wondering if there is a certain age before you can scruff a ferret. He looks rather small and delicate and I'm worried I'll hurt him


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

You could try the 'sin bin' method that's been mentioned on here a few times. I haven't scruffed my ferret. She's nippy but if she bites me playtime stops immedietly and she goes in her 'sin bin'. She's getting better slowly. It just takes time and ALOT of patience.


----------



## hollie91 (Jun 21, 2015)

How does the sin bin work? I've ot had them a day but one of them seems like they may be a bit nippy. I was just worried for the scruffing cos they are only 7 weeks. I know they'll be nipping cos they are so young ... Just need some tips to start working on. Thanks


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

There are some really good videos on YouTube. I've put a link to the one I've watched a couple of times although she does scruff hers in the video.





If gives you the basic idea anyway. I don't think scruffing would cause any harm at that age. The are naturally designed to be scruffed by their parents/littermates etc... At the rescue centre where I've volunteered a few times they've been scruffing the kits to get them ready for their new homes etc... and handling them lots and lots!!


----------



## hollie91 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you I'll give that a watch


----------

